# Salt Fork Walleye



## goin-4-crappie (Apr 28, 2005)

Goin To Salt Fork On Memorial Weekend Just Lookin For Some Pointers On Walleye And Saugeye That Time Of Year. I've Gone Every Year At This Time But I Cant Seem To Find Them. I Live Over 2 Hours Away And Dont Get Over There To Fish Much. I Catch A Few Over At Hoover Dam But The Fish Arent In The Same Type Of Areas I Fish At Hoover Any Advice Is Appreciated. This Is A Great Forum One Of The Best I've Seen. Thanks


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

i have done good with the eyes in the ski zone between the camp ground and the lodge. i use stick baits like rapalas trolled behind inline boards along the shore and weed bed. this is earley in the morning before all the ski and waverunners get out there.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

if your going to do that i suggest a steel leader. the big toothy ones will eat your lunch.

GABO


----------



## goin-4-crappie (Apr 28, 2005)

that sounds good but i dont have that much trolling stuff especialy heavy enough for musky. i mostly fish with jig & worm or jig & minnow on flats and dropoffs are there any places like this at salt fork


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

do that in the same area that i talked about. but i think its better to troll. and yes i do loose a bait once in a while to the muskie,but the eyes don,t seem to hit if you have a steel lead.


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

very true. 

GABO


----------



## goin-4-crappie (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks For The Help! How Deep Do I Need To Troll And Do You Use Planer Boards? I've Been Thinking About Getting Some Planer Boards. But I'm Not Sure What To Get I Know I Want Inlines But I Just Have Flippin Sticks And I'm Not Sure How Much Pressure They Make Any Advice Would Help. If You Guys Are Out On Memorial Weekend Look For My Boat I Have A 20 Ft Xpress Jon Boat W/90 Mercury And Stand Up Center Console. We Plan To Camp All Weekend


----------

